# ? on Ben eggshell



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

I had a customer bring some Ben for me to use. I have used BM super spec for many years, but no Ben or Aura. are there any concerns or tricks with using Ben , such as dry time , rolling into the cuts etc.? thanks.

steve


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

MNpainter said:


> I had a customer bring some Ben for me to use. I have used BM super spec for many years, but no Ben or Aura. are there any concerns or tricks with using Ben , such as dry time , rolling into the cuts etc.? thanks.
> 
> steve


 
You should let the cut-in dry before rolling the rest of the walls..I usually cut in a whole room and then wait 25-30 minutes before rolling..That has worked for me...It's thick paint...I add BM's paint conditioner to the cut can .{forget the name}..Also an extra firm brush works best with the new gennex paints...BM sells a good one.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you Josey, i was concerned esp. about rolling into the cuts. we don t have any gennex bm here yet,small town, so new to me. thanks again. 

what about recoat time, i m sure varies but is it generally more or less than say super spec etc, ?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

MNpainter said:


> thank you Josey, i was concerned esp. about rolling into the cuts. we don t have any gennex bm here yet,small town, so new to me. thanks again.
> 
> what about recoat time, i m sure varies but is it generally more or less than say super spec etc, ?


Recoat is quicker than with S spec...2 hours should be OK.


----------



## mattyhabs (Jun 10, 2007)

I am a fan on the Benline and have been using more of it lately. I would cut and roll while the cuts are still wet. Plenty of open time.

It has a 4 hour re-coat. Hide is ok, haven't tried anything too dark. I do seem to get better coverage than any other paint I use, including Aura.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've used a bit of ben. It's good stuff overall with solid hide for most applications as it does use Gennex. You can get lap marks with eggshell if you are single coating and have critical lighting. A second coat usually eliminates them completely.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

its 100% acrylic, so it takes a bit more working than a latex. It has great adhesion, etc. 

check this wonderful thread out


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

ben will be a nice change for you if you're used to using ss. I've never liked that stuff, but ben is nice.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It dries really fast, and there is a big wet dry color shift. Its easy to work with, more so than SS.


----------



## ImagelinePainting (Jun 18, 2010)

Ben Eggshell is the only product we use for walls from BM. A good paint but pretty expensive i would say...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ImagelinePainting said:


> Ben Eggshell is the only product we use for walls from BM. A good paint but pretty expensive i would say...


Expensive really? I think its a pretty good value, and probably my #1 seller.


----------



## ImagelinePainting (Jun 18, 2010)

Well how much is your price per gallon? The reason why i don't use BM to much is the pricing they give me. Asked them a few times to lower the price but it wasn't a significant discount...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ImagelinePainting said:


> Well how much is your price per gallon? The reason why i don't use BM to much is the pricing they give me. Asked them a few times to lower the price but it wasn't a significant discount...


You're in Canada so our pricing is completely different, Its far more exapensive there. Eggshell is like $30/gal around here....then again, in the states the price fluctuates depending on location.


----------



## ImagelinePainting (Jun 18, 2010)

I wouldn't mind that price at all...


----------

